# Help! Need Advice



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Do you have a written contract with this trainer, concerning how long the horse is supposed to stay with her?

I need more information before I can give you any advice.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

So I take it you have paid for this horse and the 2 months of training? I feel like you have the right idea on this one. You've found a barn and lesson facility you are comfortable with, have the horse taken there. Let them evaluate it, along with your riding ability. They aren't going to have anything to lose so they should be honost.

If it turns out the horse is too much then hopefully you can sell it for what you have in it before you get attached. Once you get attached it will be hard to let go.

Stay smart on this one, it sounds like you've got a good head on your shoulder. Don't let them bully you or push you around.


----------



## mandiemayus (May 5, 2010)

No written contract. I had trusted my lesson instructor and using her trainer. Although after the fact they were both rude and some what shady about brining the horse back down I started to get furious. Things have started to get weird. I never had claimed to know a lot about horses and my lesson instructor knew that from the beginning. I had explained I was through college, had a great job and wanted a horse I could ride/trail ride at night 3-4 times a week. After discussing the situation with my mom who rode for 20 years she said the same thing...let them bring him home and just go pick him up. She told me not to mention I am taking him since she may "not bring him back". The new facility owner also agreed on that decision. I don't owe either of them anything. All said and done I have only invested 2,000.00 into the paint. I spent 1,000 initally on the purchase and the 1000 for two months. They knew my budget from the beginning and my situation inwhich why I am furious. She is telling me I cant trail ride him ect. Also, like my mother said we will just sell him if it is a bad decision and cut our losses at this point. The new facility said get him down here and that if I want they will help me work with him.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I've learned to always get things in writing because horse people are nucking futs, and many are outright liars and scam artists.

Go get your horse ASAP. I don't think I'd trust this 'trainer' farther than I could throw her. Your BO isn't much of a friend either, so nothing lost there when you cut ties.

Good luck.


----------



## mandiemayus (May 5, 2010)

Yeah that is why mom does not want to even hint at the idea the horse is moving. If she doesn't bring him down Monday she says we will rent a trailer and go pick him up ourselves. So basically I am just keeping my mouth shut and as soon as he gets back in MA he will be picked up and moved. Since I do not have a written contract with the BO there shouldn't be any legal problems. Everything has been paid in full.


----------



## mandiemayus (May 5, 2010)

I just wanted to update. I called the previous owner from when I purchased the horse in May and she has been trying to get a hold of my trainer and lesson instructor the entire time to make sure the horse was okay. She didn't have my number and she was extremely happy when I called. She told me if I ended up not wanting him when I get him to the new facility she would buy him back. She is furious since she left like 10 voice mails and no one got back to her to tell her how he was doing. We chatted a while and she is going to come up and visit him when we get situated and maybe even trailer her horse up to ride. (we are about the same age). This just makes the situation 10x better now! Can't wait to get away from these people.


----------



## leonalee (Jul 1, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> I've learned to always get things in writing because horse people are nucking futs, and many are outright liars and scam artists.


My grandpa was a horse trainer and was always telling me "You don't want to get into the horse industry - horse people are crooked". While we have some great horsey-people around us now, we've definitely dealt with MORE THAN our share of nut-jobs and whackos. Be sure you are utd on all of your fees/etc when you go to pull your horse out of the barn. I'm really not sure why anyone would take-on such a huge liability as a horse without having anything in writing (I'm not directing that at the person who started this post, who admits to being a newbie, but the people who are your "instructors" and "trainers" should know better)... but, perhaps that is just what I learned from my late-great grandpa... or law school.

Make sure you have a written contract with your new barn!!!!


----------



## leonalee (Jul 1, 2010)

Just read your update - YAY!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks for the update Mandie, but I wouldn't breathe a sigh of relief until you have the horse in your possession and at the new barn.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

mandiemayus said:


> She is furious since she left like 10 voice mails and no one got back to her to tell her how he was doing.


Red alert!

Combine the sellers comment with the need for an additional 30 days leads me to believe something has happened to the horse. Either a training issue or he's been injured.

Someone needs to go and see this horse ASAP.


----------



## mandiemayus (May 5, 2010)

I didn't even think about that. We will see on Monday. However, I have been up to see the horse and he was fine.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I am confused about one point still. You are having who trailer the horse for you?


----------



## mandiemayus (May 5, 2010)

As part of the agreement and due to the fact she is picking up one of my lesson instructors foals on Monday she is bringing him down from NH. We have decided in our best interest to just act normal about the situation and not let either of them know we are moving him and then my mom and my new BO will be picking him up Monday night from my old lesson instructors house and will bring him to the new facility. They are only about 10-15 mins apart so he has offered to do this for free.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

The only catch there is. Once the horse stays at your lesson instructors place you might in a situation where you are required to give notice to leave.


----------



## mandiemayus (May 5, 2010)

We have no written contract. Nothing was signed so legally nothing binds me to keep my horse there.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

How long will the horse be there? Just a couple of hours or over night?


----------



## mandiemayus (May 5, 2010)

No more than 3-4 Hours. Most likely less however. I am trying to find out when exactly he is coming so that my new BO can pick him up with an hour of him being dropped off.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

As silly as it sounds I would see if it is at all possible to never put him in a stall, etc. Have the trailer waiting near by (out of site) and hand graze the horse or walk it down the street.

Just worried that this might get ugly.

Do you have a proper bill of sale, etc?


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Alwaysbehind said:


> As silly as it sounds I would see if it is at all possible to never put him in a stall, etc. Have the trailer waiting near by (out of site) and hand graze the horse or walk it down the street.
> 
> Just worried that this might get ugly.
> 
> Do you have a proper bill of sale, etc?


I agree. I would also ensure anything that belongs to you is off the property. And maybe have a friend along as a witness?

Question - you are 100% positive there is no paper trail? No e-mails, no contracts (lesson release forms, etc) that a non-horse judge can construe as breach of contract?


----------



## mandiemayus (May 5, 2010)

We have nothing. No emails, nothing. We just talked about how he would be boarded here. My mother and my BO are suppose to be the ones grabbing him. My mom doesn't want to put me in the middle of it because I am pretty upset about the way I was treated and she rather not have any bad words sad to me. Yes we have the bill of sale. My mom is putting in her purse the day she goes to get him. We also have all his previous owners vet records ect.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Make sure your mom is not alone. 

Hopefully things will go smoothly. Just want to make sure you have a witness in case they do not.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Yes Mandie, make sure your mother has at least one other person with her that day.

Witnesses are good for all sorts of reasons.


----------



## mandiemayus (May 5, 2010)

Yep. My mom is heading there on Monday with Dad in the morning. They are meeting the new BO with his trailer. He said he has been in a similar situation and its best just to be mutual and take the horse and go on your way. I plan on grabbing my tack at my lesson tomorrow night inwhich i am not mentioning the situation. I am mearly just saying I would like to clean it and wash my saddle pads. I am really ultimately disappointed because I though I bought my horse the right way with both of their knowledge and help when in reality they were just trying to make money off me. Thank god I have my mom who had horses for 20 yrs to help me through this situation.


----------



## mandiemayus (May 5, 2010)

And just a little background im not a teenager. I am 22 and this horse and the board being paid comes out of my paycheck. I budgeted and planned this decision out for a long time and its just a little nerve racking how bad it still went.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I didn't think you were a teen, but some of them are extremely well spoken and erudite, so I didn't want to make assumptions.

I'm glad your mother has horse experience. Yes, it's nerve wracking when you find out some people are just out to bleed you dry.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

mandiemayus said:


> And just a little background im not a teenager. I am 22 and this horse and the board being paid comes out of my paycheck. I budgeted and planned this decision out for a long time and its just a little nerve racking how bad it still went.


My guess is that you are very sweet and undemanding. Sounds like these two thought they had a mouse to play with.

Hope all goes well.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Another behind covering idea. You might want to write up and have notarized a little note that says you are allowing your mother (and father) to act on your behalf as far as securing the horse and moving it to the new stable on this date, etc, etc.

That way if the police do get involved you will be covered if someone says 'but this is not mandi'. 

I would have copies of all your important paper work (and the originals safely tucked some where if the police need originals) so you can show copies in case they get dropped or snagged or lost some how.


----------



## mandiemayus (May 5, 2010)

Yep my mother was saying the same thing. I know I am very undemanding and apparently always get walked all over when trying to do the right thing. Im just happy we are out of the situation and he is heading to a much nicer barn. If he doesn't work out with my situation his original owner would like to buy him back which is comforting since he seems a bit more of a horse than they originally told me.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Fingers crossed that things go smoothly and you have the bonus of having a wonderful horse out of the deal.


----------



## mandiemayus (May 5, 2010)

Yes! thank you everyone for the advice. I will update monday night!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Please do. I want to know that your horse made it to his new home safe, sound, and with no crazy drama.


----------

